

FBI Removes Recommendation to Encrypt Your Phone - russell_h
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150325/17430330432/fbi-quietly-removes-recommendation-to-encrypt-your-phone-as-fbi-director-warns-how-encryption-will-lead-to-tears.shtml

======
some_furry
I am _so_ mirroring a copy of this page in case they send a takedown demand to
the Internet Archive.

